
10 Largest Canadian Startup Financings in 2013 Aggregate over $500M - ntippmann
http://nibletz.com/2014/01/13/10-largest-canadian-startup-financings-aggregate-500m/
======
drpgq
With the Canadian dollar going back down against the US dollar labour is even
cheaper. It's annoying as a worker that salaries for IT in Canada lag the US,
but good for companies.

------
Rogerh91
The Canadian startup scene to me is something where you get an interesting
flavor for every city. I'm based in Montreal, and you definitely get a social
enterprise and creative view that might be different compared to other
ecosystems. The startup scene can only benefit from more money and resources
flowing into areas where different perspectives and innovations can thrive.

------
fidotron
I would guess this is good news.

What I'd be interested in is how local this phenomenon is though. The major
Canadian cities essentially seem to be isolated ecosystems, so what might
apply in Vancouver would be next to meaningless in Ottawa.

------
xbeta
With the increasing housing price here (bay area), it's probably time for me
to go back in Canada (I was originally from Canada), Anyone else had done it?

~~~
redthrowaway
Keep in mind, if you're going to an expensive city like Vancouver, the savings
in rent will probably be more than offset by decrease in salary.

~~~
tostitos1979
I'll be doing it soon. Currently looking for opportunities in Toronto. Defn
not what I'm used to in the US.

